
When Boys Are Victims of Sexual Assault - BerislavLopac
https://www.thecut.com/2018/03/when-boys-are-victims-of-sexual-assault.html
======
legostormtroopr
> I want to be clear: Girls bear the brunt — both physically and
> psychologically — of sexual harassment, assault, and rape, but they’re not
> its exclusive targets.

Even in an article discussing how boys can be sexually assisted, the author
needs to remind the reader women have it worse. Even though, by their own
reckoning about 40% of boys reported begin victims of girls.

This attitude annoys me, mostly because if you try and talk about men’s
victimisation in when an article is about a women’s issue it’s deems
inappropriate, but it seems perfectly fine when talking about a men’s issue.

